# clavier US, Anglais Internationnal ou Français



## squarewhite (11 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir, je ne parviens pas à trouver une illustration me permettant de comprendre les differences entre ces claviers ormis le QWERTY et AZERTY.

Je suis entre autre attentif à la places des chiffres. Certains claviers donnent priorité aux chiffres, ce qui n'est pas le cas du français. Un conseiller Apple m'indiquait qu'il n'était pas possible de configurer le clavier français pour que les chiffres soient prioritaires.

Je part m'installer à l'étranger, j'utiliserai donc beaucoup l'anglais mais également le Français. Je suppose qu'aucun des deux claviers US et Anglais Internationnal ne possèdent ni accent ni "ç" mais l'un des deux offre t'il une solution plus simple pour gérer les accents.


----------



## capucines (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Le clavier canadien français  est un QWERTY avec les touches ç, è, à, ù et é. Il possède aussi les accents ¨,`et ^. 
Les chiffres sont mis en valeur sur ce QWERTY : il n'y a pas besoin d'appuyer sur la touche Maj (je râle chaque fois que je dois utiliser un AZERTY). 

Si ça peut vous aider à visualiser le clavier, voici dans l'ordre des lignes:
/1234567890-=
qwertyuiop^ç
asdfghjkl;èà
ùzxcvbnm,.é


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (13 Décembre 2009)

J'ai acheté mon MB Pro en Malaisie (donc avec un clavier physiquement QWERTY). 
Mais si tu vas dans "préférences systèmes" "langage et texte", tu peux choisir soit le clavier français classique ou le clavier français "numérque" qui permet en activant la touche majuscule d'avoir tous les chiffres directement utilisables sur le clavier.
Voilà, c'est simple
En espérant t'avoir aidé.
Français classique: avec ces lettres que le monde entier nous envie  é,è,â,ç etc.


----------



## eyezberg (14 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'aime bien le clavier suisse qui est un QWERTZ. Chiffres en accès direct, lettres accentuées aussi, même celles du (suisse-)allemand genre äüö.. On s'habitue vite.

Voci tout le clavier:
§1234567890'^
qwertzuiopè¨
asdfghjkléà$
<yxcvbnm,.-

et avec la touche majuscule/shift:
°+"*ç%&/()=?`
QWERTZUIOPü!
ASDFGHJKLöä£
>YXCVBNM;:_


----------



## Mac*Gyver (14 Décembre 2009)

d'une maniere generale, tout les claviers peuvent tout faire.
Pour certaines raisons, j'ai un clavier qwerty international et il suffit de connaitre les raccourcis:
exemple le ç on le fait avec alt+c, l'accent é: alt+e

il n'y a rien a installer ou modifier, il te suffit de trouver et connaitre le tableau des combinaisons


----------



## squarewhite (15 Décembre 2009)

Merci de vos réponses. Bon pour le clavier canadien, c'est interressant mais il n'est pas proposé par l'Apple Store. A en croire Mac Gyver, le clavier international semble facile à utiliser, je pensais que les combinaisons de touches étaient plus compliqués.

Je pense opter pour cette solution, pouvez vous juste me confirmer que pour le clavier internationnal les chiffres sont prioritaires.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (15 Décembre 2009)

oui, tu as les chiffres sur les touches du haut en acces direct (sans appuyer sur shift)


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Décembre 2009)

1234567890
Fait en clavier français numérique avec la touche majuscule enfoncée...


----------



## 0o0lucie0o0 (15 Décembre 2009)

savez vous comment faire des "crochets" sur un clavier mac book (ou mac en général)
j'ai a peu près essayer toute les combinaisons de touches avec la touche parenthèse et aucune fonctionne ???


----------



## capucines (20 Décembre 2009)

Pour obtenir les crochet sur mac, il faut taper alt+0.
De manière général, faite apparaitre le visualiseur de clavier puis cliquer sur alt et tous les raccourcis clavier apparaissent.
/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------

Désolé, je viens de vérifier. Le raccourci alt+0 n'est valable que pour le clavier canadien français. 
Néanmoins, faire apparître le Visualisateur de clavier reste utile pour connaître les raccourcis quel que soit le langage du clavier.


----------

